# Warhammer Fantasy RPG via MAPTOOL - Players and GM's wanted



## Emirikol (Jul 7, 2009)

We're playing WFRP on Maptool (freeware virtual tabletop + ventrillo).  If you're interested, please get a hold of me on either of these posts:

Char Gen:  RPTools.net Forums • View topic - WFRP: Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay: "With.. Help..Friends"
Latest Game:  RPTools.net Forums • View topic - WFRP: Warhammer One-Shot: Karls & Scents weeknight


Jay H


----------

